# Anyone recognize this 2017 Les Paul?



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

Sold near Ottawa but could be anywhere by now.









Kijiji - Buy, Sell & Save with Canada's #1 Local Classifieds


Visit Kijiji Classifieds to buy, sell, or trade almost anything! New and used items, cars, real estate, jobs, services, vacation rentals and more virtually anywhere.




www.kijiji.ca


----------



## @melrose (Feb 22, 2021)

I almost traded for a guitar almost identical to this, a 2017 LP Standard in Montreal about a month ago. Guitar has now sold it seems.


----------

